# New to guide bushings



## thebergs1 (Feb 12, 2012)

I am working on a project requiring guide bushings, which I haven't used. How much clearance is necessary between the bit and the bushing? 

I tried a 1/4" bit in a 3/8" bushing in my Porter Cable to route a curved track. The clearance must have been too small, because it looks like the bit managed to loosen the bushing, and the inner bushing ring subsequently loosened the collet holding the bit. Basically, the bit loosened, my groove deepened, and the piece split.

So I'm assuming the necessary clearance is more than I allowed. Are there any guidelines?

Thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

1/16" is good as a mile with a router, but the bit and guide must be setup on dead center on the base plate but here's little spring washer you can add on to keep the ring in it's place.


Router Bushing Spring Washer
Router Accessories

MLCS Router Accessories Page 2

" Sometimes, template guide bushings vibrate loose during a cut.... it's frustrating and can cause costly errors in your work or even destroy your bushings. 
Now, STOP that problem for good with this new spring washer. 
Just the right amount of pressure on the locking nut keeps the bushing perfectly secure. 1-3/16" OD washer, pack of 2."

2 Piece Bushing Spring/Lock Washers Set
#9044 ..........................SALE! $5.95"

Just a note
It's sometimes hard to get your fingers in that small spot to get the right nut tight, the tool below will make it easy,you can find them at just about any auto store for a song..

http://www.amazon.com/Lisle-52990-S...ref=sr_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1329060621&sr=1-1

plus if you use the bigger guides (1 1/2") you can get the spring washers for them from carr-lane....
http://www.mcmaster.com/#disc-springs/=g81hwl

http://www.routerforums.com/guide-bushings-templates/29761-brass-guides.html
=====



thebergs1 said:


> I am working on a project requiring guide bushings, which I haven't used. How much clearance is necessary between the bit and the bushing?
> 
> I tried a 1/4" bit in a 3/8" bushing in my Porter Cable to route a curved track. The clearance must have been too small, because it looks like the bit managed to loosen the bushing, and the inner bushing ring subsequently loosened the collet holding the bit. Basically, the bit loosened, my groove deepened, and the piece split.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Bob,
The spring washers are a good idea. 
I've always used Teflon plumber's tape. 
The washers would be less hassle, I think.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gene

" Teflon tape " = me too at one time but I always got it on backwards and it would come off when I put the ring nut in place, not the sharpest pencil in the box sometimes I guess  

So I said I need something that I could do easy  I can drop a washer on without using my head.. LOL


===



==


Gene Howe said:


> Bob,
> The spring washers are a good idea.
> I've always used Teflon plumber's tape.
> The washers would be less hassle, I think.


----------

